# Craft fairs and Event Schedule



## Annmarie0407 (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone have any good websites to find out where all the craft fairs/events would be? I am in Orange County, CA. I think other fairs would be great too....health expos, green expos, etc


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 18, 2009)

You can order a mag from whereitsat.com That is what I do.


----------



## ikindred (Dec 14, 2009)

Annemarie:

My site is hosted by Godaddy.com as well as yours.  How did you get everything on one page.  Did you just purchase the shopping cart?  I purchased website tonight and the shopping cart.

www.spatreasuresonline.com

I would like mine to be more like yours.  Please help!


----------



## ikindred (Dec 14, 2009)

Annemarie:

My site is hosted by Godaddy.com as well as yours.  How did you get everything on one page.  Did you just purchase the shopping cart?  I purchased website tonight and the shopping cart.

www.spatreasuresonline.com

I would like mine to be more like yours.  Please help!


----------

